# Heater Burn HELP!!!!!!!!!!&#33



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

Came home tonight, Wilfs floating near my powerhead severley biten by the other two. I've set up a hospital tank in case this happened, he's face down behind a filter, i've added salt, NOT GOOD AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE PLEASE ADVISE. HE'S my BIGGEST, HE CANT DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## metzthgar (Jul 20, 2005)

bigredbellyfellor said:


> Came home tonight, Wilfs floating near my powerhead severley biten by the other two. I've set up a hospital tank in case this happened, he's face down behind a filter, i've added salt, NOT GOOD AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE PLEASE ADVISE. HE'S my BIGGEST, HE CANT DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]1148252[/snapback]​


Sorry but I think that is beyond the piranhas abillity to regenerate..


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry bro, now the best time to consider euthanizing him


----------



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

fiveo93 said:


> sorry bro, now the best time to consider euthanizing him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW?????? f*ck this is really hard ror me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

sorry for your loss, man


----------



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> sorry for your loss, man
> [snapback]1148287[/snapback]​


ok how do i do it??? Please help me


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

It really does not look good!! At this time is he still breathing?? Where does a heater burn play into this? You might want to think about letting him go







so he will not suffer anymore...


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I would let a pan of water get to a boil for like 15 mins then throw him in, thats what i do


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

timmy said:


> I would let a pan of water get to a boil for like 15 mins then throw him in, thats what i do
> [snapback]1148434[/snapback]​


i agree! that would be the quickest way


----------



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

NegativeCamber said:


> It really does not look good!! At this time is he still breathing?? Where does a heater burn play into this? You might want to think about letting him go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This all started with a burn which i posted a few days ago, i just kept the heading so people who had seen it would know.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

bigredbellyfellor said:


> fiveo93 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry bro, now the best time to consider euthanizing him
> ...


fastest way would be to just crush his skull with a hammer

brutal but swift, no suffering


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

bigredbellyfellor said:


> NegativeCamber said:
> 
> 
> > It really does not look good!! At this time is he still breathing?? Where does a heater burn play into this? You might want to think about letting him go
> ...


oh, ok -- I must have missed that post.. What is the update on the p?? Have you put him down or is he still hanging on?? Keep us posted.. and again, sorry for the loss..


----------



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

NegativeCamber said:


> bigredbellyfellor said:
> 
> 
> > NegativeCamber said:
> ...


Cant do it Man, i've had the pan of water boiling but just cannot do it!!. This is awful, im so so guilty but i saw the chunks taken out of another p in this forum which was quite horrific and he's on the mend. I'm gonna leave it one more night i think, i mean i know the poor fellows in pain but Jesus what do you do?????????? Am i being selfish? Cant cope anymore, i've two children and this bloody fish feels like my third!! Makes me feel pysically sick to watch him suffer!!!. I'll keep you posted but don't hesitate critisize my actions. Sorry!!!!!


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

throwing a fish in boiling water is fucked. i may be kinda quick, but until then it would be 10 times what he's feelin. bag'em, freeze 'em.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Sorry for your loss man. I think it would be best to just put him out of his misery. Do it for your P. That kind of damage looks irreversable, and you know you gotta do whats right for your fish.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> throwing a fish in boiling water is fucked. i may be kinda quick, but until then it would be 10 times what he's feelin. bag'em, freeze 'em.
> [snapback]1149077[/snapback]​


I think freezing is pretty decent too. I've never heard about boiling a fish to euthanize it either.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

I would say just smash his head with a hammer, cause it knocks him out and kills in an instant ...no suffering. Just like if your fishing.


----------



## keniisi (Nov 30, 2004)

Sorry about your fish man







, but wouldn't stickin him in the freezer be the
least painfull and quickest?


----------



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

keniisi said:


> Sorry about your fish man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wot you mean in a bag of water then into the freezer for a night?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 5, 2005)

i would just heavally oxygenate they water and add a little extra dose of melafix and pimafix with salt and put him on his un-injured side if he lays down but is his condidion worsens he is gone


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

update?


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

bigredbellyfellor said:


> keniisi said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about your fish man
> ...


or just quickly from the tank into a ziplock bag without water (so it freezes faster) then into the freezer (at the back) until it's completely frozen...


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

im sorry dude that looks bad i dont think hell make it


----------

